# Meal preparation with chicken and need ideas



## Stepenhok (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm doing a meal preparation with chicken and need ideas for the same. I need help with simple recipes for dinner that I could prepare for my family. I usually buy chicken spices from a store of specific brand in Canada named Horton Spice mills which gives a special flavour to my dishes. So does anybody have any really yummy chicken recipes to share?


----------



## CraigC (Mar 2, 2016)

Welcome to DC! Here is a recipe from the late, great Paul Prudhomme. It is our go to for this dish.

Chicken and Andouille Smoked Sausage Gumbo


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 2, 2016)

Just look at some of the other threads in this forum.  The one titled "Help me to Like Chicken Breasts" has lots of suggestions, as do some others.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 2, 2016)

Jazz Club style Chicken & Waffles


----------



## Aria (Mar 2, 2016)

Coat Chicken Pieces with 1 -2 tlbs EVOO.   Mix spices in plastic bag:  1tsp
oregano   1tsp garlic   1tsp garlic salt   1 tsp garlic  l tsp onion powder
1/2 tsp rosemary  1/4 tsp cayenne pepper.    Place oiled chicken pieces in
the plastic bag with all the spices and coat.

ona large cookie sheet (with sides and lined with foil) 400 degree oven 45minutes


----------



## rodentraiser (Mar 2, 2016)

I love this one!

Hoisin Baked Chicken Recipe - Food.com


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 3, 2016)

Tempura Chicken:

Dice chicken meat into 1/2 inch cubes (approximate)

Combine 1/2 cup white, AP flour with 1/2 cup cornstarch.  Add 1/2 tsp salt, 1 tbs. sugar, and 1 tbs. double acting baking powder.  Add 1 large egg and one cup milk.  Stir with whisk until smooth.

Add diced chicken to the tempura batter.  Extract cubes with a fork, and place into 365' oil.  Deep fry until medium brown.  Remove to a draining rack and sprinkle on salt.  Serve with your favorite sides.  Steemed cualiflower with butter is a great side.  Have sweet & sour sauce avialable, as well as ranch dressing, and hoisin Sause for dipping.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 3, 2016)

Baked chicken strips:

Slice boneless skinless chicken breast into strips.  Put strips in bowl and stir with a couple T Hellman's mayonnaise to coat.  Put a cup or so of panko breadcrumbs in a big ziplock, mix along with whatever seasonings you want.  I've used salt and pepper, Penzey's Mural of Flavor, cayenne or red pepper flakes, whatever.  Put strips in ziplock and shake until they're evenly coated with crumbs.

Bake at 400°F for 30 minutes or so in a single layer until crunchy and done.  I use a wire rack on a parchment covered sheet pan so I don't need to turn the strips.

We love them with honey mustard dip.  Equal parts mayo, mustard, and honey.  They're also nice with classic buffalo sauce: Franks Redhot sauce mixed with melted butter.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 3, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> Baked chicken strips:
> 
> Slice boneless skinless chicken breast into strips.  Put strips in bowl and stir with a couple T Hellman's mayonnaise to coat.  Put a cup or so of panko breadcrumbs in a big ziplock, mix along with whatever seasonings you want.  I've used salt and pepper, Penzey's Mural of Flavor, cayenne or red pepper flakes, whatever.  Put strips in ziplock and shake until they're evenly coated with crumbs.
> 
> ...



What I want to know is if she who dies with the most toys wins, what about he who dies with the most toys?  And are power tools and hand tools considered toys?  What about fly-tying gear, and what about past toys, like hot dirt-bikes, snowmobiles, etc.  I snow considered a toy?  If so, then I win, especially last year.  What about the coolest paper airplane, did you think about the coolest paper airplane?  P.A.G. and I constructed a flyable biplane with a square fuselage, wing-struts made from rolled sections of paper, wings shaped like real wings with a top-of-the wing curvature, etc.  That was fun to make.  We are slowly constructing another one.  We work on it whenever we get the chance to get together at her apartment.  Oh, one more toy, me.  I love being a toy for my grandkids to play with (very active toy).

Ok, I'm done.  I kept seeing your tag line at the bottom of your posts and finally had to respond.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 3, 2016)

Lol, Chief!  Yes, I have tons of power and hand tools (and know how to use 'em), along with jewelry-making and gardening stuff.  I think the only thing I might be lacking is a Kitchen Aid mixer.  No need, since I rarely bake.

I drove to school on a snowmobile, living in the Great White North.  I found it amusing when we had the whole fam damly when we were in your lovely state of Michigan that I was the only one to keep folks upright on the waverunner.  It's very similar to driving a snowmobile.  Everyone else who tried driving them managed to dump themselves and their passengers, and the water was icy cold!


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 3, 2016)

The saying for men is "The only difference between men and boys is the cost of their toys!"  My wife can attest to the truth of that statement.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 4, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> Lol, Chief!  Yes, I have tons of power and hand tools (and know how to use 'em), along with jewelry-making and gardening stuff.  I think the only thing I might be lacking is a Kitchen Aid mixer.  No need, since I rarely bake.
> 
> I drove to school on a snowmobile, living in the Great White North.  I found it amusing when we had the whole fam damly when we were in your lovely state of Michigan that I was the only one to keep folks upright on the waverunner.  It's very similar to driving a snowmobile.  Everyone else who tried driving them managed to dump themselves and their passengers, and the water was icy cold!



Learning to drive snowmobiles helped turn me into an above average driver more than any other machine.  With my old Polaris, and it's track-wide cleats, if you got it on ice, or hardpack road snow, and went a little sideways, you could spin it endlessly, seemingly out of control.  You had to use to counter-steer around corners (what the auto crowd calls drifting) to keep the sled going around properly.  Body English was essential if you wanted to go the speeds I used to go, and not roll the machine.  The same skills are used when being towed by a hot sled, and you are riding an aluminum flying saucer at 70+ mph.  When done successfully, it was a fast and thrilling ride.  Done wrong, you could end up in the hospital, or cemetery.  And yet, I'm still alive, I think.  Any way you look at it, by the time I got in a car (truck) to learn to drive, I had skid control, reflexes, and decision making processes firmly in place.  Using that same metality, when it was time for my own kids to learn to drive, I knew that the school driver's ed program couldn't teach them all the skills they would need.  So I took them out into icy supermarket parking lots, at 2 a.m., and taught them how to control skids, throw the tranny into neutral when coming to a stop, how to rock the car to get it unstuck, etc.  Life's lessons are to be handed down from parent to child.  That's how it's supposed to work.

I know longer own all the toys, but I have had them all at one time or another.  Dirt bikes, road bikes, road bicycles, bows and arrows, fire arms, boats, canoes, and the list goes on.  My best toys were my kids.  Ever turn a 4 year old on his/her side, on your lap, and pretend they are a guitar, strumming on their bellies.  It's a hoot.  They wiggle, squirm, laugh, and just go crazy.  So many games to play with them.  Yep, my best toys have always been my kids, and now, my grandkids.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## lynnkath (Mar 12, 2016)

We love chicken here  A few simple recipes we like are- 

Russian Chicken

I use 8-9 boneless/skinless chicken thighs (sometimes breasts *5-6*)
1 cup russian dressing
1 cup apricot jam
1 package onion soup mix. 


Put chicken in baking dish and mix dressing, jam and soup mix together. Pour over chicken and cook @ 350 for around 45-55 minutes (or until cooked through). We serve it over rice and it's delicious!

I sometimes use 1.5 cups of dressing and jam and add more than a package of onion soup mix to make more sauce to fully cover chicken, depending on how much I want to make.


----------



## lynnkath (Mar 12, 2016)

Tex Mex Chicken (slow cooker)

3-4 chicken breasts cut into strips
1 large jar of salsa (or around 1.5 cups)
1 green and 1 red pepper (cut into thin strips)
1 cup of frozen corn
2 tbsp taco seasoning
2 tbsp flour

Mix taco seasoning and flour together and coat chicken, then put in slow cooker. Add in salsa, corn and peppers. Give a little stir and cook on low for 6-8 hours or on high for 4-6 hours. Once cooked we serve over rice and top of tex-mex shredded cheese. 

Mmmmm!


----------



## lynnkath (Mar 12, 2016)

Chicken and stuffing casserole 

3-4 chicken breasts (I pre-cook them in the oven and slice them up into chunks)
cream of chicken soup
cream of celery soup
frozen veggies of your choice (around 2 cups)
Stove top stuffing mix (2 boxes)

As I mentioned above, I pre-cook the chicken breasts and have them chunked up and toss in the bottom of my baking dish. I top with frozen veggies, then the soups and lastly I cook the stuffing then spoon over the top of the soup (as I like a firmer stuffing) and bake for around 30 minutes @ 350. Sometimes I add in some grated cheese too.


----------



## lynnkath (Mar 12, 2016)

Salsa chicken is good too and can be served with rice, salad, potatoes, whatever you fancy. Just bake chicken breasts with bit of salt, pepper, oregano and salsa on top (I cover with foil for a while) and you can finish it off with some grated cheese.


----------

